# Gadwall Mount



## Hunt'nDawg (Jan 28, 2008)

Looking for some ideas on a Gadwall Mount.  Any ideas on the best pose or pictures of mounts you guys might have??  Thanks.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 28, 2008)

Shane Smith probably mounts more Gadwall than any single Taxidermist in the U.S. due to his proximity to Gadwall Central.......

This is one from his website. He is a heck of an Artist.


----------



## Nitro (Jan 28, 2008)

Here is a nice flying mount- Todd Huffman, UT......


----------



## d_white (Jan 28, 2008)

That's the picture I was looking for. 
I'm partial to a flushing mount for gadwall too.  You gotta show off those colors on their backs.


----------



## Hunt'nDawg (Jan 28, 2008)

thank you guys.  I wanted a standing mount but the flying mount really show off the colors


----------



## Tombuster (Jan 28, 2008)

I appreciate the thread, i have a gadwall hen and an eclipse gadwall to get mounted.


----------



## Geeseman (Jan 28, 2008)

on a plate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mshipman (Jan 29, 2008)

here's one


----------



## Nitro (Jan 29, 2008)

Bird Man, that is an awesome pose. Nice work!


----------

